# Problem mit <DIV> und <IFrame>



## Kopfballstar (27. September 2004)

Und zwar:
Ich habe eine Ebene angelegt und darin einen IFrame gelegt.
Nun sieht es aber irgendwie immer so aus als sein der IFrame eingestanzt (ich hoffe ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt).
Also es sieht nicht so aus wie ein Frameborder oder so.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht mal ob es an der Ebene, dem IFrame oder an den HTML Seiten die da drin angezeigt werden, liegt. 
Manchmal eingestanzt, manchmal nicht.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Danke!


----------



## Coranor (27. September 2004)

So wie Du das beschreibst hoert sich das trotzdem wie ein Frameborder an, versuchs mal mit 
	
	
	



```
frameborder="0"
```
 im iframe-Bereich. Wenn das nicht hilft, stell das ganze mal online damit wir es uns genau anschauen koennen.


----------



## Kopfballstar (27. September 2004)

Hi,

hab Frameborder="0" gesetzt, außerhalb von Style="" und innerhalb.
Kann die Site leider nicht online setzten, nur einen Code Fetzten zeigen.
Vielleicht hab ich ja irgendwo nen Fehler gemacht:

document.write("<div id='content' style='position:absolute; width:550; height:"+hoehe+"; z-index:3; left:250; top: 110px; background-color: #ffffff; layer-background-color: #E2F7FE; border: 0px; overflow:hidden;'>");

document.write("<iframe name='content2' src='content/news/news.htm' style='position:absolute; left:10; top:5; height:"+hoehe1+"; width: 540; border:0px; overflow:hidden; frameborder:0' background-color='#ffffff' scrolling='yes' marginheight='0' marginwidth'0'></iframe>");

document.write("</div>");


----------



## Kopfballstar (29. September 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

habe mal Bruchstücke online gestellt. Das große Feld in der Mitte ist mein Problem. Ist zwar jetzt kein Inhalt, aber auch mit Inhalt ist dieser komische Rahmen da, aber es kann sich nicht um einen Frameborder handeln da ich diese auf NULL gestellt habe. Außerdem arbeite ich nur, wie erwähnt, mit Ebenen und IFrames.

Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich das weg kriege, wäre nett!

<a href="http://advm1.gm.fh-koeln.de/~mi011/index_2.htm">Hier ist der Link</a>


----------



## Xelanja (15. Oktober 2004)

Kopfballstar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> document.write("<div id='content' style='position:absolute; width:550; height:"+hoehe+"; z-index:3; left:250; top: 110px; background-color: #ffffff; layer-background-color: #E2F7FE; border: 0px; overflow:hidden;'>");


Die übliche Syntax innerhalb von style ist border="none" ;-). Vielleicht hilft Dir das. Ansonsten setze border einfach auf border: thin [hintergrundfarbe] solid, dann ist sie zwar immer noch da, aber man sieht sie nicht mehr.
Ich verwende nur externe Stylesheets, sonst ist mir das Durcheinander zu groß, aber eigentlich sollte eins von Beiden klappen.


----------



## Gumbo (15. Oktober 2004)

Wieso gibst du den HTML-Code mit JavaScript aus?

Übrigens könnte folgendes Thema von Interesse sein:
HTML element in HTML einbinden


----------

